# Murray 631105x54 (Canadiana 1032)



## Marius (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi 

This is my first post in this forum, and I apologize in advance for my English writing. (I am from Norway)

I have a Canadiana 1032, with a Murray underbody. The partnumber is the same as in this heading (murray 631105x54)

I have one major error with my sprockets inside the drivetrain, and I was hoping someone maybe have the same underbody, so I can see hoe thing should be. I have tried to search for picturs or videos but I do not find anything that looks like mine. I have 2 sprockets with 2 chains on the left side, I only find pictures with one sprocet on each side..

I will update with a picture as soon as possible

Thanks
Marius


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Marius
Welcome to the forum. Your English is actually quite good! Canadians is a brand I'm not familiar with. However, if it was made by Murray, we should be able to offer some help. A picture would be helpful. What exactly is the problem you are experiencing? And when you say "right" side, are you behind the machine, or facing its leading edge? MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Marius


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes pictures would be great. I believe he means when the machine is up on its auger housing and the bottom plate is off. I have both styles outside. One with two chains on the left and one with one on each side.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

How close is this model to yours? Murray 631128x31D - Scotts 31 Dual Stage Snowthrower (2003) (Home Depot) Frame Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com

I gotta feeling they changed model numbers for Canadian models.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I would look at the condition of the chain and the sprockets:

https://polr.partstree.com/v1/iplim...B0aW9ucyI7YToxOntzOjU6IndpZHRoIjtpOjEwMDA7fX0


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Found this parts breakdown. Pics aren't the greatest. 

Murray st Parts Diagram Index for 631105X54

The drive parts list for the craftsman I have outside has the same part numbers for the drive system. I will get pictures as soon as I can. 

In the mean time what is wrong?


----------

